# 2015 Nissan Murano Review – Video



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Beside body-on-frame SUVs, the first-generation Nissan Murano looked like a space pod.*
> 
> But the je ne sais quoi styling started to fade in the second generation as more manufacturers began offering car-based crossovers with rounded bodies. For the third go-around, Nissan sent its design team back to the drawing board with a specific goal in mind: making the next Murano a head-turner.
> 
> ...


Read more about the 2015 Nissan Murano Review – Video at AutoGuide.com.


----------

